# tw.4.5 problems???



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

So. I will keep this as concise as I can. Messed up phone finally and had to go back to stock eh09 and set the whole thing up all over again. I am running h57 at this point. I could also run the awesome sauce. Either is fine with me. What I am after is getting the tw4.5 to work. If I were to flash the Awesome sauce v8, as soon as it boots up and cannot unlock the puzzel. Essentially the screen is disabled. If I run H57 it works fine. If I flash the tw4.zip in recovery to the h57 I get the same disabled touch screen problem. I can't figure it out. I went all the way back to stock eh09 then rooted eh09 then flashed a recovery and then tried flashing the awesome sauce first, so that is when I flashed the h57 and realized the screen was not broken. I somehow had this all working before.


----------

